

Lawmakers Issued License Plates 'Invisible' To Traffic Cams - kilroy123
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130805/08323124067/lawmakers-issued-license-plates-that-make-them-invisible-to-traffic-cams-parking-tickets.shtml

======
vxNsr
Well this comes as a surprise to no one.

Though I am slightly taken aback that a police officer would even give a
ticket to an FBI car, I guess this is for unmarked cars... which lends the
question, why does the FBI have so many unmarked cars in DC (as compared to
any other large metro area)?

------
lifeisstillgood
Why would you travel in a car that essentially had a big "something dodgy"
flag on it? What is the advantage of a number plate that is not in the DMV
database (apart from avoiding tickets?)

Or is the implication that traffic cams routinely track and report the
location of every number plate - and access is so widespread that its bound to
be leaked to the criminals?

